# Stream Deck XL



## JeffvR

The Stream Deck just got better!

https://www.elgato.com/en/gaming/stream-deck-xl


----------



## whinecellar

Yes!!! Not to mention an App version too!


----------



## Dewdman42

so is this one basically the same as the original but just more buttons?


----------



## benmrx

Oh yeah!!!


----------



## sostenuto

Amazon not showing XL so holding for new version …..


----------



## Michael Antrum

I wonder, could this be used to trigger expression maps in cubase ?


----------



## DerGeist

This does look fascinating. How are people using it? If it did midi it would be fantastic.


----------



## Dirk Ehlert

There goes my BMI money lol. I'm selling my small one after June 15th if anyone's interested


----------



## jbuhler

DerGeist said:


> This does look fascinating. How are people using it? If it did midi it would be fantastic.


It doesn't really do keyswitches or midi per se. It maps key commands. So anything you can trigger with a key command, you can trigger with Streamdeck but if you can't trigger it with a key command you generally can't get Streamdeck to do it (there are some exceptions like launching programs and websites, but in general). In general, its scripting capability isn't as far advanced as I would have liked.


----------



## DerGeist

I will say it is much cheaper than I thought it would be when I googled it.


----------



## whinecellar

There’s a pretty epic thread on what Streamdeck can do - check it out. The sky’s the limit - best peripheral purchase of the last few years, IMO!


----------



## jneebz

Here: 
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/stream-deck-killer-real-button-controller.73172/


----------



## Blakus

I just figured out how to control RME TotalMix software with my stream deck too. Meaning I can now assign buttons to studio monitor switching and all sorts of other goodies. I’m excited about the XL!


----------



## ZenFaced

Pretty cool!


----------



## samphony

Just ordered 2. it seems that they’re listening to feedback. Hopefully they release an iPad app in the future too.


----------



## charlieclouser

samphony said:


> Just ordered 2. it seems that they’re listening to feedback. Hopefully they release an iPad app in the future too.



Is it possible to use multiple StreamDecks on a single computer? Or did you order two in order to use them on separate computers?


----------



## vrocko

charlieclouser said:


> Is it possible to use multiple StreamDecks on a single computer? Or did you order two in order to use them on separate computers?


You can use multiple Stream Decks on a single computer since the 2.0 update, works great.


----------



## gyprock

You can also run the same profile on multiple units. I do this in Dorico where I have the shortcuts related to transport eg cursor position, playback etc on one and note editing on the other. Sure I can do this on one unit but you then have to go up and down levels (folders) which wastes time. So the choice is 2 smaller units or 1 large unit. Better still, 2 large units.


----------



## whinecellar

charlieclouser said:


> Is it possible to use multiple StreamDecks on a single computer? Or did you order two in order to use them on separate computers?



Yes indeed, and I can’t recommend it highly enough. I LOVE these boxes! Triggering entire macros, entering ridiculous passwords, dedicated tools/key commands for DAWs, Photoshop, video editing, you name it... and they instantly change to reflect the current app. I wanted something like this for ages...


----------



## stonzthro

charlieclouser said:


> Is it possible to use multiple StreamDecks on a single computer? Or did you order two in order to use them on separate computers?


I use 3 with Logic - work great!


----------



## benmrx

DerGeist said:


> This does look fascinating. How are people using it? If it did midi it would be fantastic.



I would love it if the Streamdeck could handle MIDI, however I'm getting by using it in combination with Keyboard Maestro (on OSX) for triggering MIDI commands and it works great!


----------



## J-M

And I just bought Composer tools pro for my tablet...but I'd love to have real buttons doing all the Cubase macros!


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

Got a regular one a few weeks ago and I love this little thing. As many said, one of the best peripheral purchases in years


----------



## jamwerks

I've been tempted for a while now, but unclear about the advantage over normal keyboard shortcuts (Cubase, W10)?


----------



## jbuhler

jamwerks said:


> I've been tempted for a while now, but unclear about the advantage over normal keyboard shortcuts (Cubase, W10)?


You don't have to remember the keyboard shortcuts because the buttons automatically update with the name of the function. I'm not sure there is an inherent advantage if you are good at remembering keyboard shortcuts.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

jbuhler said:


> You don't have to remember the keyboard shortcuts because the buttons automatically update with the name of the function. I'm not sure there is an inherent advantage if you are good at remembering keyboard shortcuts.



There is one : Mojo.


----------



## Pietro

Hell yeah! This looks great. Wondering about ergonomics of that. The classic Stream deck is pretty convenient in size, but I wished for more keys. Hope this isn't too much. 

- Piotr


----------



## whinecellar

jamwerks said:


> I've been tempted for a while now, but unclear about the advantage over normal keyboard shortcuts (Cubase, W10)?



The keys can graphically represent anything you want – and not just in Cubase, but in *any app on your computer* - and they instantly update when you switch apps. For me, they all become dedicated tool buttons whether I’m in Photoshop, FCPX, Logic, PT, TextEdit, etc. One button signs my name in PDF documents. Another enters my ridiculously long password or email address. Really, the sky is the limit.


----------



## benmrx

jbuhler said:


> You don't have to remember the keyboard shortcuts because the buttons automatically update with the name of the function. I'm not sure there is an inherent advantage if you are good at remembering keyboard shortcuts.



Another big advantage is when your workflow involves multiple different apps that share similar commands. For example, I use various apps that all have a 'zoom' function..., and especially after working in say Pro Tools all day, I would then switch over to Cubase and/or FMod or Wwise..., and I would constantly keep hitting the 'zoom' shortcut for PT. There are probably at least 10 apps I use that all have different methods or commands for 'zoom'. These days, if I can't map everything to be the same exact command as it is in Pro Tools, then I'll use the Streamdeck. And because it automatically switches profiles I can keep my 'zoom' button in the same exact place for all apps. It's nice because even though it's not 'quite' as fast as using quick keys on a keyboard I can still build up my muscle memory because Streamdeck has physical buttons.


----------



## Pietro

Looking at some unboxing videos, this one also reportedly has "slightly higher resolution LCDs", which is very good news, considering how blurry can text be on the original. But that would need verifying.

Looking forward to switching to it as soon as it's available in the EU.

- Piotr


----------



## MisteR

The app is subscription only. 
That would be a no.
Offer me “lifetime” at a regular software price and I’ll jump.


----------



## mauriziodececco

MisteR said:


> The app is subscription only.
> That would be a no.
> Offer me “lifetime” at a regular software price and I’ll jump.


Which app ? Stream Desk seems freely downloadable.
Are you referring to SoundFlow ?

Maurizio


----------



## MisteR

There’s a 3-day demo period and afterwards it’s subscription.


----------



## mauriziodececco

OK, sorry, now i understand the iOS app :->


----------



## lucor

Had my Stream Deck XL for about 2 weeks now and what can I say, I don't know how I've ever lived without it. 
Only one issue so far: I'm running out of possible shortcuts in Cubase.  Has anyone found a workaround for this? I wish the Stream Deck would support midi, then this could easily be resolved by using a Generic Remote.


----------



## sostenuto

Using Win10 Pro & Reaper. Plenty of desktop real estate, and wondering about (2) Std StrmDks versus (1) XL. Key size & density, as well as ability to place apart ???


----------



## Pietro

lucor said:


> Only one issue so far: I'm running out of possible shortcuts in Cubase.  Has anyone found a workaround for this? I wish the Stream Deck would support midi, then this could easily be resolved by using a Generic Remote.



I often find that I will have used ctrl shift alt F9 type of stuff, but not plain simple letter shortcuts. I've begun populating those. How refreshing :D.

- Piotr


----------



## Pietro

Just received my Stream Deck XL. I wanted to confirm, the keys are higher resolution now. Judging by eye, it could be double the pixels. Enought to say, that 7pt size text appears very clear. The stand is pretty good, sturdy and it sits tight on the desktop even under heavy press. I wish we could tweak the angle a bit, but otherwise, pretty satisfied so far!

- Piotr


----------



## InLight-Tone

Why not just use Metagrid?


----------



## whinecellar

InLight-Tone said:


> Why not just use Metagrid?



See the original thread - I went into detail there on the advantages. In a nutshell: real physical buttons that become whatever you want them to be for any app you want. Single keys, entire macros, passwords, etc. - and visually customizable to whatever degree you want. Metagrid is great, but this is better in some crucial ways, IMO.


----------



## bvaughn0402

whinecellar said:


> Yes indeed, and I can’t recommend it highly enough. I LOVE these boxes! Triggering entire macros, entering ridiculous passwords, dedicated tools/key commands for DAWs, Photoshop, video editing, you name it... and they instantly change to reflect the current app. I wanted something like this for ages...



What is the app on the iPad? And what stand is that?


----------



## whinecellar

bvaughn0402 said:


> What is the app on the iPad? And what stand is that?



The app is TouchOSC - I’ve used it for years to create custom controllers for all my stuff: Logic, sample libraries, virtual instruments, etc. The stands are home made.


----------



## InLight-Tone

whinecellar said:


> See the original thread - I went into detail there on the advantages. In a nutshell: real physical buttons that become whatever you want them to be for any app you want. Single keys, entire macros, passwords, etc. - and visually customizable to whatever degree you want. Metagrid is great, but this is better in some crucial ways, IMO.


Metagrid actually does all of that, is app aware or can be locked to one app if needed, except no physical buttons...


----------



## whinecellar

InLight-Tone said:


> Metagrid actually does all of that, is app aware or can be locked to one app if needed, except no physical buttons...



Metagrid does *almost* all the same stuff and does have some advantages, depending on your priorities. For me though, I really put a lot of value on the visual aspect of rolling my own icons and graphics for StreamDeck - along with those physical buttons for certain things. I find the integration of SD a lot faster/easier as well. They’re both great tools!


----------



## chocobitz825

I stlll haven’t fully figured out keyboard maestro, but technically it seems like you can map a bunch of macros to stream deck to control midi with keyboard maestro. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Jdiggity1

One big way that Metagrid beats Stream Deck for DAW control is the fact it can send MIDI data. I'm hopeful that Elgato will implement that soon into the stream decks.
On the other hand, stream decks are more multi-purpose and allow things like accessing a web address in the background (without opening a browser) which means you can set it up with IFTTT to trigger applets and control smart devices. So unless Metagrid gives me a button to turn on my lava lamps, I personally prefer the stream deck overall.


----------



## Kent

Jdiggity1 said:


> One big way that Metagrid beats Stream Deck for DAW control is the fact it can send MIDI data. I'm hopeful that Elgato will implement that soon into the stream decks.
> On the other hand, stream decks are more multi-purpose and allow things like accessing a web address in the background (without opening a browser) which means you can set it up with IFTTT to trigger applets and control smart devices. So unless Metagrid gives me a button to turn on my lava lamps, I personally prefer the stream deck overall.


Stream Deck could send to something like Keyboard Maestro which could in turn send MIDI, though, right? I mean, it would be nice to have it all natively, but it's not an impossible setup.


----------



## Jdiggity1

kmaster said:


> Stream Deck could send to something like Keyboard Maestro which could in turn send MIDI, though, right? I mean, it would be nice to have it all natively, but it's not an impossible setup.


Probably. Though Keyboard Maestro is not available on Windows (my platform). But I'm sure there are a number of interceptors that could convert a key command into a midi message.
But for me, the big pull towards Stream Deck was its simplicity and how quick it was to get set up with it, without needing to do anything fancy. A grid of colorful tactile buttons that send key commands or macros. Awesome.
Maybe I'll look into triggering midi with it at some point, but for now I do still have a tablet with Lemur for that.


----------



## whinecellar

^ what @Jdiggity1 said. Despite some overlapping functionality, StreamDeck and Metagrid/TouchOSC/Lemur are all really complementary. I really love StreamDeck as a system-wide tactile controller, especially as a tool selector/commander for all my media apps. But for advanced MIDI control, that’s where the iPad apps take over. Best of both!


----------



## IFM

Just wanted to give this thread a little bump since black Friday is coming this week and I just realized I wanted one of these...not sure if I need the 32 button one but time to wait for the deals!


----------



## stigc56

You NEED the 32 button, so much more possibilities!


----------



## Mystic

IFM said:


> Just wanted to give this thread a little bump since black Friday is coming this week and I just realized I wanted one of these...not sure if I need the 32 button one but time to wait for the deals!


It's on sale right now at Amazon. I have the 15 button model myself and I'm cool with that.


----------



## IFM

Mystic said:


> It's on sale right now at Amazon. I have the 15 button model myself and I'm cool with that.


I have to measure as I only have a very small amount of space between the edge of the mixer controller and the edge of the shelf it is on (Argosy Dual 15k). The larger might overhang so the 15 might be the ideal unit.


----------



## sostenuto

Long time oscillating between (1) 32 or (2) 15(s). More flexibility with (2) in terms of deck space ... but also use with DAW #2. No right answer, methinks.


----------



## Dewdman42

is it on sale for BF? I'd probably get the 32button one if so.


----------



## sostenuto




----------



## Pietro

Go for the 32 button version. It also has higher resolution screens, which makes difference if you want to have some text on the keys.


----------



## SomeGuy

This might seem like a silly question, but can it type out paragraphs of text with a single button? Thinking of other app uses and auto-typing common email replies would be handy.


----------



## stigc56

Well you can combine it with a macro software like Keyboard Maestro.
Now it also have two-state buttons! Meaning you can control all toggle switches in Cubase and Logic. I think


----------



## S.M Hassani

I'm building a 15+32 key Monster Template for LPX based on my MIDI transforms. Depending on use case, the 15 will flip pages on the 32 and vice versa. I'm already getting some neat usability out of it: Push Button Chords, Inversion and more.

I'll share the result when it's done!


----------



## SomeGuy

Important to know. I received a Stream Deck for Christmas and the current mac software requirements are 10.13 or later, and my system is still on 10.12. Asked their support if they had a legacy version of the software that was compatible with 10.12 and they said no, so I was forced to return it. Not worth potentially causing more issues by upgrading my system software. :(


----------



## clisma

SomeGuy said:


> Important to know. I received a Stream Deck for Christmas and the current mac software requirements are 10.13 or later, and my system is still on 10.12. Asked their support if they had a legacy version of the software that was compatible with 10.12 and they said no, so I was forced to return it. Not worth potentially causing more issues by upgrading my system software. :(


I also bought one during the Xmas special but was able to run it in 10.12.6 Sierra without issue. Simply installed the software. It just worked, despite the minimum spec being 10.13. I’ve since upgraded to 10.13, as I had to catch up with other software, but a friend is also running it in Sierra still. Also, their older software has a dedicated link on the support page I believe. Sorry you had to return it!


----------



## SomeGuy

Odd, I tried to use it in 10.12.6 and the software never recognized the device. Tried on two different computers in fact. And you for sure have the XL version and it was able to connect to the software in 10.12?

edit: did some digging around their site, and I did find a link to legacy versions, but I'm unsure if this is for the XL version or the smaller one. Or maybe they both use the same software? IF anyone is looking here": https://help.elgato.com/hc/en-us/articles/360028242631-Elgato-Stream-Deck-Software-Release-Notes

Funny their support said they checked and there was no legacy versions and I needed to be running 10.13. Now I wish I would have posted here first and tried some of this stuff out on my own!! WOW!!


----------



## clisma

Aah!! Apologies, I missed that this was the XL version! I bought the regular. It does indeed seem that the XL requires 10.13. I wonder if this has to do with the XL hardware itself? I can’t imagine them using two different version of the Streamdeck software.


----------



## mark.warman

At long last, the Streamdeck can now transmit MIDI commands (Notes, CC, Program Change and MMC) using the recently released "MIDI button" action. Simply brilliant for triggering VI articulations.


----------



## Michael Antrum

mark.warman said:


> At long last, the Streamdeck can now transmit MIDI commands (Notes, CC, Program Change and MMC) using the recently released "MIDI button" action. Simply brilliant for triggering VI articulations.



That is going to be huge for me.....


----------



## Pietro

I have been using Bome midi translator with keycommands on the stream deck. For example, to reset cc1 and cc11. Sending notes works too. 

But a native function is welcome!

- Piotr


----------



## sostenuto

Streamdeck XL alternatives ... for dummies ? Is this somewhat comparable, or not even close ??



Neither are an urgent addition in the ~$240. range, but will surely jump at some point.


----------



## JJP

sostenuto said:


> Streamdeck XL alternatives ... for dummies ? Is this somewhat comparable, or not even close ??
> 
> 
> 
> Neither are an urgent addition in the ~$240. range, but will surely jump at some point.



I have used x-keys for over ten years. They are excellent, durable tools and are fabulous in conjunctIon with a macro program like Keyboard Maestro on a Mac.

I switched to using two Stream Decks with Keyboard Maestro about a month ago because I wanted to create keys that would visually change based on certain situations to show sub-palettes and the like. It's working well, but not as snappy as my original x-keys. That's probably because of the extra layer of software. However I'm happy with the switch because it's more versatile.

If you are looking for a simple set of programmable keys, x-keys are great.


----------



## sostenuto

Cool comments for my fairly undefined needs. Running Win 10 Pro /Reaper and the X-Key 80-key unit got my attention ...... when revisiting Stream Deck XL on Amazon. Will need to check out AutoHotkey or something similar for Windows. 

Your experience with both units fills in gaps as I sort potential usage. Many thanks !


----------



## midiman

whinecellar said:


> There’s a pretty epic thread on what Streamdeck can do - check it out. The sky’s the limit - best peripheral purchase of the last few years, IMO!


Which thread is that?


----------



## whinecellar

midiman said:


> Which thread is that?








Stream Deck - killer REAL button controller


Is the Stream Deck still being sold by Elgato? The Shop Now button is grayed-out on their webpage. I tried using different browsers and devices, but no luck. Could this be due to COVID-19? They have them on Amazon.




vi-control.net


----------



## StillLife

Contemplating the XL. Is there a way you can toggle functions with one button? Open/close mixer screen, for instance?


----------



## NathanTiemeyer

Just got a Stream Deck XL recently and loving it! Wondering if anybody would so kind as to share their profiles for Logic?


----------



## sostenuto

Just noticed .... CORSAIR K95 RGB PLATINUM Gaming Keyboard has ((6) Stream Deck keys ??
Strong need to update (1) DAW Keyboard and this seems interesting. Amazon has @ $170. now. 

Does this have 'some' merit for new Stream Deck interest ? Few keys but functionality may help.


----------



## Mystic

sostenuto said:


> Just noticed .... CORSAIR K95 RGB PLATINUM Gaming Keyboard has ((6) Stream Deck keys ??
> Strong need to update (1) DAW Keyboard and this seems interesting. Amazon has @ $170. now.
> 
> Does this have 'some' merit for new Stream Deck interest ? Few keys but functionality may help.



The integration with Stream Deck software is an interesting move. Now I'm kinda wondering if Logitech will follow suit (doubt it because they are Logitech) but would be better if Corsaire added actual stream deck keys on the board rather than just normal macro keys.


----------



## LudovicVDP

Just chiming in... I always wanted a Streamdeck but was reluctant for the price.
I got a very old tablet for free, installed TouchPortal, paid the ~10 eur to get the full verion. Loving it.
So easy. And besically the same as a Streamdeck... for 10 eur.


----------



## sostenuto

LudovicVDP said:


> Just chiming in... I always wanted a Streamdeck but was reluctant for the price.
> I got a very old tablet for free, installed TouchPortal, paid the ~10 eur to get the full verion. Loving it.
> So easy. And besically the same as a Streamdeck... for 10 eur.



THX for this ! Trying to setup now on Win10Pro Desktop PC and Android Smartphone. Not as straightforward as expected ..... (GitHub, OBS, etc.) Could join Twitch ?? confusing right now. 
Also have early Win Surface RT tablet which inly runs Apps. Can try that as well.


----------



## LudovicVDP

sostenuto said:


> THX for this ! Trying to setup now on Win10Pro Desktop PC and Android Smartphone. Not as straightforward as expected ..... (GitHub, OBS, etc.) Could join Twitch ?? confusing right now.
> Also have early Win Surface RT tablet which inly runs Apps. Can try that as well.



No OBS needed. Just need to make sure your firewall allows it. 
Connect it to the same wifi. Bypass the firewall. Works like a charm here.


----------



## Simeon

Pietro said:


> I have been using Bome midi translator with keycommands on the stream deck. For example, to reset cc1 and cc11. Sending notes works too.
> 
> But a native function is welcome!
> 
> - Piotr



Bome MIDI Translator is the Swiss Army knife MacGyver would use if he were a musician. 😎 
It is at the heart of my MIDI setup.

There is also another cool utility MIDIkey2KEY, that can translate MIDI controls to key commands. I was using that to trigger OBS using my nanoKONTROL.





Midikey2Key


MidiKey2Key - the ultimative MIDI to PC-Action Tool! Universal and free. There is nothing easier and better! Use Your MIDI-Controller as an universal tool to make Keystrokes on Your PC, start actions or control OBS or even games.




midikey2key.de


----------



## mauriziodececco

LudovicVDP said:


> Just chiming in... I always wanted a Streamdeck but was reluctant for the price.
> I got a very old tablet for free, installed TouchPortal, paid the ~10 eur to get the full verion. Loving it.
> So easy. And besically the same as a Streamdeck... for 10 eur.



Well, Streamdeck is still a keyboard, with real 3D keys, that you can feel under your fingers while looking at the screen; like a faderbox vs a tablet


----------



## wbacer

Great thread on Stream Deck, what an amazing tool.

I just purchased a Stream Deck XL and so far I've had mixed success in controlling articulations.
I'm on a Windows 10 PC using Cubase 10.5 and VEPro7. I have all of my Kontakt instruments loaded directly in Cubase. I am able to get Spitfire instruments to change articulations using Stream Deck but when they change, they act like I'm holding down the shift key and and I end up with multiple articulations selected. What am I doing wrong?

I am able to change BBCSO articulations if I load BBCSO directly in Cubase but if I load BBCSO in VEPro7, Stream Deck does not seem to connect.
All other aspects of using BBCSO in VEPro work as they should.
What am I missing here?
Anyone been able get this to work?

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated, Thank you

Wayne


----------



## nonchai

I own a Stream Deck XL. I had many profiles set up to switch orchestral articulations using the SD MIDI BUTTON plugin. 

*Over a week ago I lost all my MIDI Articulation Note data in all my MIDI Buttons!! Anyone else had same? *

I had many Stream Deck profiles set up full of buttons using MIDI BUTTON plugin settings where each button sends a different MIDI Note to change orchestra instrument articulation. There were numerous backups made of all the profiles but I can't seem to restore the original settings for MIDI PLUGIN - even though everything else seems fine.

I came to my Mac one day last week an d although all the buttons were there - every button now has the MIDI Note set at 0 - ie all the note info has been lost.


The Mac was a Mac mini on Catalina. another Mac - a MacBook upstairs was updated to Big Sur a few days earlier and I then installed StreamDeck on that MacBook. I wonder if it has anything to do with Big Sur?


----------



## nonchai

wbacer said:


> Great thread on Stream Deck, what an amazing tool.
> 
> I just purchased a Stream Deck XL and so far I've had mixed success in controlling articulations.
> I'm on a Windows 10 PC using Cubase 10.5 and VEPro7. I have all of my Kontakt instruments loaded directly in Cubase. I am able to get Spitfire instruments to change articulations using Stream Deck but when they change, they act like I'm holding down the shift key and and I end up with multiple articulations selected. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> I am able to change BBCSO articulations if I load BBCSO directly in Cubase but if I load BBCSO in VEPro7, Stream Deck does not seem to connect.
> All other aspects of using BBCSO in VEPro work as they should.
> What am I missing here?
> Anyone been able get this to work?
> 
> Any feedback would be greatly appreciated, Thank you
> 
> Wayne



Do your settings for MIDI BUTTON in SD look like this? this work[ed] for me for many months. 

( see screenshot )


----------



## jbuhler

nonchai said:


> Do your settings for MIDI BUTTON in SD look like this? this work[ed] for me for many months.
> 
> ( see screenshot )


Have you tried to restore from a backup, like Time Machine?


----------



## wbacer

nonchai said:


> Do your settings for MIDI BUTTON in SD look like this? this work[ed] for me for many months.
> 
> ( see screenshot )


Thank you for your feedback. I emailed the programmer who developed the midi app within Stream Desk and explained the issues I was having. He made some tweaks to the midi app and emailed me a test beta which solved all of the problems. I see that Steam Desk just came out with an update. The fixes in the midi app are in that update. Everything in now working great on my end.


----------



## Leigh

I just replaced my regular Stream Deck with an XL and it is SO much better! 

**Leigh


----------



## tebling

Santa brought me a Stream Deck XL, and I'm starting to dig into it. Loving it so far!

At the moment I'm just using it for track visibility management. I've hooked up shortcuts in Cubase that toggle the track folders for my stems (using the Project Logical Editor) and made custom icons for the Stream Deck that match my stem color scheme. Now I can easily expand / collapse the arrange window at will, without having to remember crazy key combos:


----------



## Virtuoso

tebling said:


> Santa brought me a Stream Deck XL, and I'm starting to dig into it. Loving it so far!


Me too! I'm just setting it up now. This is going to be SO good for my OCD...


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Anybody compare Streamdeck with Metagrid on the iPad?


----------



## chocobitz825

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Anybody compare Streamdeck with Metagrid on the iPad?



I've used both. Metagrid is far easier to use and set up. Streamdeck just looks better after a bit of work and has that tactile response for those that like it.


----------



## Vonk

They both have different strengths. Metagrid is integrated with Cubase from the outset and has excellent potential for working with macros and the PLE for workflow & visibility. Streamdeck's best feature for me is being able to work with Autohotkey (or similar) which enables programmed mouseclicks. This enables it to be able to do things which Metagrid cannot. So I use both.


----------



## SlHarder

I'm evaluating using streamdeck to send midi keyswitch info to an instrument in a Daw. Can the streamdeck midi app send multiple midi notes on one press of a streamdeck button?


----------



## chocobitz825

SlHarder said:


> I'm evaluating using streamdeck to send midi keyswitch info to an instrument in a Daw. Can the streamdeck midi app send multiple midi notes on one press of a streamdeck button?


maybe on windows. I'm honestly not sure. I've not been able to get midi functionality working with my daw.


----------



## bvaughn0402

Would someone mind sharing an example of using Stream Deck to send CC messages? In particular, I'm trying to see if I can set it up to choose a Channel name (e.g., pick a MIDI channel) to use in a template.

Thinking I could set up 16 buttons (1-16) to simply pick a MIDI channel. I'm on a Mac


----------

